# Ermine Trapping



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Dose any body know if there are weasels in the eastern part of the state? Ive seen them deer hunting in the southern part of the state. Also dose anyone have any tips for trapping them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigsky (Oct 23, 2012)

get you some victor rat traps...yellow pan...they are a huge mouse trap...use a half gallon milk carton to build a cubby for the trap...they are predators, mouse based bait would work best for your area...try tuna fish in oil..mix in some anise oil..not too much mind you...***** love this bait also..give em hell... i have zip tied a rat trap to a woden stake pan towards the ground...put some tuna mixed with crisco and caught weasels...they are cooool...skulls look kool bleached.


----------

